# Any Brits Married to Non-Brits?



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

And if so, did you get married in your wife's country?

If so, when you sponsored your wife's visa, in addition to having the marriage certificate notarised and attested by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs in your wife's country, the UAE Embassy in your wife's country and the Department of Foreign Affairs in Dubai, and after wasting 3 hours in a queue at the main immigration office in Dubai, were you also told that you needed "the paper" from the UK embassy before you could submit your application?

If so, what is this paper?

It's the first I've heard of it and I have no idea what I need to ask the UK Embassy for beyond some kind of NOC.

Also, how long did it take?


----------



## Welsh_lady (Aug 20, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> And if so, did you get married in your wife's country? If so, when you sponsored your wife's visa, in addition to having the marriage certificate notarised and attested by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs in your wife's country, the UAE Embassy in your wife's country and the Department of Foreign Affairs in Dubai, and after wasting 3 hours in a queue at the main immigration office in Dubai, were you also told that you needed "the paper" from the UK embassy before you could submit your application? If so, what is this paper? It's the first I've heard of it and I have no idea what I need to ask the UK Embassy for beyond some kind of NOC. Also, how long did it take?


You used to be able to register your marriage at the relevant british embassy, so for example if a Brit married a Thai national in Thailand - they would then go to the British embassy in Bangkok to register the marriage. You would receive a document acknowledging this, could this be the 'paper' they mean? If it is then this is no longer available as the British government stopped this at the start of 2014 so no foreign marriages (old or new) can now be registered with the British embassy anymore. The British embassy in Dubai probably wouldn't be able to help with any documents unless they are from Britain or the UAE.

I'm not sure how to post links so I hope this works! 

https://www.gov.uk/government/news/...istry-service-discontinued-for-overseas-brits


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Well this is extremely helpful:



> From 1st December 2013, the British Embassies in Abu Dhabi and Dubai will no longer issue No Objection Letters to British Nationals to sponsor their non- British spouse. We have notified the UAE Government.


So unless a miracle happens, I'm going to have to resign from my job, pack up and leave to whatever country will have us.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Gavtek said:


> Well this is extremely helpful:
> 
> 
> 
> So unless a miracle happens, I'm going to have to resign from my job, pack up and leave to whatever country will have us.


We didn't need anything from any UK embassy two years ago. The marriage certificate is attested by the County, Secretary of State, UAE embassy and here in Dubai by the Ministry of Foreign Affairs. 

What's the nationality of your wife? Could it be that Immigration treats non- EU marriages differently? How about trying the Immigration office again? Different people on different days can handle things differently... Did you have any luck with the PRO services?


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> Well this is extremely helpful:
> So unless a miracle happens, I'm going to have to resign from my job, pack up and leave to whatever country will have us.


 I do recall having to request the Canadian embassy to issue a NOC to satisfy UAE authorities so that I could bring my ex over, but at the end we were able to waive that because our marriage certificate was recognized by the ministry of foreign affairs in the UAE. We needed to argue and they accepted.

I also recall having the same kind of feeling like being totally outraged with the process which is far from clear and constantly changing depending on who is handing your case.

Send me a PVT message as this is probably a very personal thing for you two. I know a local who may be able to help.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for the offer, looks like I managed to sort it. They wouldn't accept a print out from the Embassy website stating that they do not provide NOC's, but accepted a photocopy of a letter on Embassy headed paper with no date or signature stating exactly the same when I went back this afternoon.

But just to throw a spanner in the works, they also demanded a copy of my latest DEWA bill. Panic over though.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Maybe you should stick to your own kind next time. :tongue1:


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Where's the fun in that Izzy!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

The problem with my kind is that they look like me.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, if it weren't for - what's the word? - "degeneration" (according to the Human Barbie), I wouldn't be here!


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Scottish girls?

Good for ruggers and boozers but not much else. 



Gavtek said:


> The problem with my kind is that they look like me.


----------

